# extrañar a alguien



## monluv

está bien escrito este enunciado, quiero decir: 
Ya te extraño mi querido amigo
Tu me déjà manques mon chère ami


----------



## Paquita

Hola :
Bienvenido entre nosotros

Tu me déjà manques déjà mon chèreer ami


----------



## monluv

gracias!!!!!


----------



## Simplicitas

Bonjour à tous,

Quelqu'un peut-il me dire ce que signifie "estrañas" ou "estraño".
J'ai un correspondant qui l'utilise souvent.  Est ce que cela vient du verbe "Estar" si oui quelle conjugaison? Ou bien c'est une fautre d'orthographe....Voici un exemple de phrase qu'il m'écrit.

"Dime como tu estas si aun me estrañas todavia ,porque tengo muchos
 deseos de verte."


Merci beaucoup vous êtes tous très précieux pour moi.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Lo escribe mal, es e*x*trañar = añorar = hechar de menos =*manquer (à quelqu'un)*

L'idée générale est:
"Dis-moi comment tu vas, si je te manque encore car j'ai très envie de te voir".


----------



## Simplicitas

Alors merci beaucoup Tina.
 Ça fait plaisir de recevoir de bons mots même avec des fautes d'orthographe.


----------



## Dama Blanca

Hola a todos, estoy en contacto con un chico en Francia que conocí en Argentina, mi país de origen y me gustaría decirle en francés que lo sigo extrañando. Me podrían ayudar? Muchas gracias!
Un Saludo a todos


----------



## yserien

A falta de algo mejor te propongo "je rêve toujours de toi"
ou "ton absence c'est une très longue dalle sur mon cŒur"


----------



## Dama Blanca

Yserien, merci!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## negritabonita

Hola

Me gustaria que me ayudaran con esta traduccion al frances,"aún asi te extraño" un poco del contexto es que se trata de una chica que aunque su novio le ha mentido y no han tenido buenos momentos, ella aún piensa en el y lo extraña pues no estan juntos en ese momento.


Gracias.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

- malgré ça / tout tu me manques

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## negritabonita

Cintia, merci..!!! =D


----------



## 07.maria

Hola:
Quisiera saber cómo se dice "te extraño" en francés, normalmente. "Tu me manques", ¿se utiliza para decirle a un amigo / familiar que lo extrañás?


----------



## yumarco

À ma connaissance, ça se dit surtout a son/sa novio/a ! = te echo de menos :
« _tu me manques_ », « _je te regrette_ »


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

La expresión se usa también para familiares y para cosas, no es solo para novios.

- Ma famille me manque. (Echo de menos a mi familia). 
- La présence de mes amis me manque.
- Avant, j'adorais sortir le soir pour faire la bringue, maintenant ça me manque.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## 07.maria

Merci beaucoup Gévy et yumarco!!! Et merci, Gévy, pour les exemples!

Bisous,
07.maria


----------



## Miampuerop

Hola quiero que me ayuden con la siguiente frase para decir "no sabes cuánto te extraño", ya que tengo confusion con la palabra que debo usar en francés. Gracias.


----------



## Docbike

Tu ne sais pas combien tu me manque


----------



## Kakikako

Tu ne sais pas combien tu me manque*s*


----------



## myrelsa90

"Tu ne sais pas a quel point tu me manques" peut etre....

________


myrelsa90 said:


> "Tu ne sais pas* à* quel point tu me manques" peut*-ê*tre....


Note de modération:
L'orthographe  n'est pas une question décorative. Merci d'y faire attention. Norme 11.


----------



## Miampuerop

Muchisimas gracias por la respuesta y perdon por equivocarme de foro (Ingles-Frances) es la primera vez que ingreso.


----------



## blogcraft

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos​
Hola! quisiera me ayudaran para encontrar la traducción al francés de la frase "Extrañando a alguien especial"

Extrañando en el sentido de que tiene mucho que no la veo y pienso en ella.

Gracias! =]


----------



## court-pendu

blogcraft said:


> Nueva pregunta
> 
> Hilos unidos​
> 
> Hola! quisiera me ayudaran para encontrar la traducción al francés de la frase "Extrañando a alguien especial"
> 
> Extrañando en el sentido de que tiene mucho que no la veo y pienso en ella.
> 
> Gracias! =]


Hola:

Pour la traduction du verbe "extrañar" vous pouvez voir que les réponses sont presques unanimes : "manquer quelqu'un à quelqu'un".

Le problème réside ici dans l'emploi du gérondif en début de phrase. Est-ce la réponse à une question ?
Peut-être que "languissant après quelqu'un" pourrait vous convenir.

Hasta otra


----------



## glory15

Como se escribe: "Te extraño mucho dulce corazón". (es para mi novio que esta de vacaciones)


----------



## Gévy

Hola Glory15 y bienvenida al foro:

Tu me manques terriblement, mon coeur/mon chéri/mon amour....

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## glory15

Gévy said:


> Hola Glory15 y bienvenida al foro:
> 
> Tu me manques terriblement, mon coeur/mon chéri/mon amour....
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy


 
Muchas gracias ! 
Merci !


----------



## anastasia0000

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Bonjour à tous,

Je ne comprends pas les phrases suivantes, de la chanson Aqui estoy Yo :

Yo el que te extraña
El que te ama

Je ne comprends pas la phrase « el que », et aussi la personne des verbes « extraña » et « ama ».

Comme tu me manques
Celui que j'aime

Cependant, je comprends que « te amo » se traduit comme « je t'aimes » donc je ne sais pas comment traduire ces phrases.

Merci par avance,

Anna


----------



## Tina.Irun

Bonjour
"El que" se traduit habituellement par "*celui qui...":* celui à qui tu manques, celui qui t'aime - http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=760038
 Il s'agit de la 3e personne du singulier.

Mais comme il y a "*yo*" devant,  on pourrait le traduire simplement par  "moi à qui tu manques, moi qui t'aime"


----------



## chlapec

Otra opción, que pretende ser más lírica:
C'est moi qui ai le mal de toi
C'est moi qui t'aime.


----------



## Astoretha

*Nueva pregunta*​

¿Cómo traducir: ¿Extrañarte? Gracias


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Astoretha said:


> ¿Cómo traducir: ¿Extrañarte? Gracias



Hola.
¿Leíste las intervenciones anteriores?
¿En qué contexto?
¿Voy a extrañarte?
El verbo en francés es _manquer_.
Precísamos, y te ayudamos con mucho gusto.


----------



## Astoretha

Hola, gracias por responder, creo que no apareció mi respuesta. Sí leí todo lo anterior pero no sé cómo es en interrogativo. Es un diálogo de una obra de teatro:
Gloria: ¿Y qué supones que voy a hacer el resto del día?
Andrés: Sonó el despertador.
Gloria: *¿Extrañarte?*
Andrés: Prepara el café, ¿sí?
Gloria: ¿Ir por la calle suspirando por ti?

Te manque? o manque-toi? Lo siento soy estudiante y apenas empiezo


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Astoretha said:


> Te manque? o manque-toi? Lo siento soy estudiante y apenas empiezo



Tranquila, es que caíste en un hueso duro de roer. No existe una traducción literal de extrañar en este contexto.

_Te manque*r *_es lo contrario, que él te va a extrañar.
_Manque-toi_ no significa nada.

_Pour que tu me manques?
Pour avoir le mal de toi?

_Esperemos otras opciones.


----------



## merquiades

Astoretha said:


> Hola, gracias por responder, creo que no apareció mi respuesta. Sí leí todo lo anterior pero no sé cómo es en interrogativo. Es un diálogo de una obra de teatro:
> Gloria: ¿Y qué supones que voy a hacer el resto del día?
> Andrés: Sonó el despertador.
> Gloria: *¿Extrañarte?*
> Andrés: Prepara el café, ¿sí?
> Gloria: ¿Ir por la calle suspirando por ti?
> 
> Te manque? o manque-toi? Lo siento soy estudiante y apenas empiezo



No sé Astoretha, tú que te has leído toda la obra ¿cómo interpretas "extrañarte" aquí?  No creo que signifique "echar de menos (manquer)" aquí.  Es más bien "¿te extraña (te asombra) que haya sonado el despertador?" ¿no?  Es decir, "étonner, tu es étonné?".  Este diálogo me parece algo raro.


----------



## Paquita

merquiades said:


> Este diálogo me parece algo raro.



No le encuentro nada raro sino más bien lógico si quitamos el despertador que es "circunstancial" y el café que está aquí para cambiar de tema, es decir todo lo dicho por Andrés, guardando solo las palabras de Andrés Gloria ya que por el sentido es la misma frase que continúa.
Gloria: ¿Y qué supones que voy a hacer el resto del día? *¿Extrañarte?* ¿Ir por la calle suspirando por ti?

Tal vez: te regretter, regretter ton absence, me languir de toi, me morfondre de ton absence ...


----------



## merquiades

Paquit& said:


> No le encuentro nada raro sino más bien lógico si quitamos el despertador que es "circunstancial" y el café que está aquí para cambiar de tema, es decir todo lo dicho por Andrés, guardando solo las palabras de Andrés ya que por el sentido es la misma frase que continúa.
> Gloria: ¿Y qué supones que voy a hacer el resto del día? *¿Extrañarte?* ¿Ir por la calle suspirando por ti?
> 
> Tal vez: te regretter, regretter ton absence, me languir de toi, me morfondre de ton absence ...



Vale, visto así, tienes toda la razón:  Regretter son absence.  Yo iba perdido en lo del despertador y el café, y me imaginé que estaban en la cama.


----------



## Astoretha

Gloria: ¿Y qué supones que voy a hacer el resto del día? *¿Extrañarte?* ¿Ir por la calle suspirando por ti?

Tal vez: te regretter, regretter ton absence, me languir de toi, me morfondre de ton absence ...[/QUOTE]

Muchas gracias. El verbo manque se me hace confuso, tendré que aprenderlo bien. Le dejaré en : Regretter ton absence?


----------



## Taydecita

hola! alguien me podría decir como decirle a una persona que la extraño pero en francés?? porque he visto que ponen "tu me manques"  pero si es una persona a la que le hablo de 'usted' sería "vous me manquez"??? o cómo?? quiero decir LA EXTRAÑO MUCHO  me ayudan??


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días Taydecita, bonjour et bienvenue parmi nous,


Taydecita said:


> "vous me manquez"


Es esto.

Para _mucho_ añades _beaucoup_.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Jelay

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Bonjour à tous,

Un ami espagnol vient de m'envoyer cette phrase : Sé que me extranas, y yo también pero...sigamos fingiendo que somos fuertes.
je n'arrive pas à saisir l'idée de la première partie de la phrase (je sais que tu m'étonnes?). quelqu'un peut-il m'aider?

Merci pour votre aide

buenas noches


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Jelay,

Bienvenue parmi nous ! 

Cette expression avait déjà fait l'obet d'un fil, j'ai donc uni ta question à ce fil déjà existant.

Comme tu peux le voir, cela veut dire *manquer à quelqu'un *.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Jelay

Merci Gévy pour ta réponse (très) rapide 

A bientôt

Lay


----------



## Alejandro Díaz-Caro

*​NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
"No te extraño" se traduce como "Je ne te manque pas".

Tengo problema para decir "No me extrañes". Si digo "J'espère ne te manquer pas" en realidad estoy diciendo "Espero no extrañarte". Cómo se dice que TU no me extrañes a MI? (en forma imperativa de ser posible, sin el "j'espère").


----------



## hual

Alejandro Díaz-Caro said:


> "No te extraño" se traduce como "Je ne te manque pas".
> Es lo contario: _je ne te manque pas_ significa *tú* no me extrañas, y "no te extraño" se dice _tu ne me manques pas_.
> 
> Tengo problema para decir "No me extrañes". Si digo "J'espère ne te manquer pas" (j'espère *ne pas* te manquer/j'espère que je ne te manquerai pas) en realidad estoy diciendo "Espero no extrañarte"(espero que *tú* no me extrañes). Cómo se dice que TU no me extrañes a MI? (en forma imperativa de ser posible, sin el "j'espère").



Lee atentamente las correcciones escritas entre paréntesis. Personalmente, no veo que se pueda decir "no me extrañes" sin usar_ j'espère_.


----------



## jprr

Alejandro Díaz-Caro said:


> .... Cómo se dice que TU no me extrañes a MI? (en forma imperativa de ser posible, sin el "j'espère").



Ne me regrette pas. -  Il ne faut pas me regretter - Il ne faut pas que je te manque.

Después dependerá también del contexto y de porqué no te ha de extrañar (en forma imperativa)
Ne regrette pas [mon absence ....]
N'aie pas de regret / de chagrin....


----------



## Alejandro Díaz-Caro

¡Muchísimas gracias a ambos!


----------



## Dawwn

Perdón mis amigos,

Dirías vosotros que la formulación "echar de menos a alguien" es más española, mientras que "extrañar a alguien" es mas bien un americanismo ?

Muchas gracias !


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Así es pero es tema para el Solo español, aquí.

A revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Alejandro Díaz-Caro

Cintia&Martine said:


> Así es pero es tema para el Solo español, aquí.


El comentario es pertinente a la traducción igualmente, así que no creo que esté fuera de tema.



Dawwn said:


> Dirías vosotros que la formulación "echar de menos  a alguien" es más española, mientras que "extrañar a alguien" es mas  bien un americanismo ?


En Argentina (y supongo que en Uruguay también) se usa "extrañar a alguien". En otros países de latinoamética se usa más "echar de menos". De hecho, hablar de "americanismo" es demasiado amplio, ya que cada país latinoamericano tiene sus variantes.

Saludos.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Sí, puede ser útil a la traducción, evidentemente. Pero como ya existen dos hilos sobre el tema en el foro de Solo Español, no hace falta volver a lanzar la misma discusión aquí. Solo hace falta consultar dichos hilos:



Extrañar/echar de menos/echar en falta

echar de menos, extrañar, etc.


Un saludo,

Gévy (moderadora)


----------



## qnpaito

* NUEVA PREGUNTA*

Hola Chicos me podrian ayudar traduciendo esta frase estoy algo confundida con las negaciones. Gracias

*estoy leyendo para no extrañarte tanto*


----------



## Gévy

Hola Qnpaito:

¡Bienvenido al foro! 

No es tan simple porque ese verbo "extrañar" es muy práctico en español, pero tenemos que dar bastantes rodeos a veces en francés para expresar lo mismo.

Te doy varias opciones:

- pour ne pas sentir ton absence.
- pour ne pas sentir combien tu me manques.
- pour combler le vide que tu me laisses.
- pour ne pas trop me* languir de toi.
- pour ne pas me morfondre sans toi.

Espera más ideas, seguro que hay más y mejor. 

Gévy

* se me había olvidado el pronombre reflexivo. Gracias Hual por señalármelo.


----------



## swift

No sé si expresan lo mismo pero 'pour chasser la nostalgie de toi' o 'pour oublier combien tu me manques'.


----------



## hual

Bonjour Gévy,

Tu proposes " pour ne pas trop languir de toi ". Or, il me semble que tu as omis le pronom _me_, _pour ne pas trop *me* languir de toi_.

Hola Swift,

En tu propuesta " pour oublier combien me manques ", falta le pronombre _tu_: _pour oublier combien *tu* me manques_.


----------



## swift

hual said:


> En tu propuesta " pour oublier combien me manques ", falta le pronombre _tu_: _pour oublier combien *tu* me manques_.


Tenés razón. Gracias. Lo escribí desde una tablet. Al principio escribí "que", luego lo cambié por "combien", y el pronombre se borró por accidente. Ya lo corregí.


----------



## Gévy

Gracias Hual.  Efectivamente se me había olvidado el reflexivo. Acabo de corregirlo.

Menos mal que pasas por aquí.


----------

